# Help



## lenii (Dec 31, 2005)

My computer seems to be stuck on windows updates. It gets to a certain point and just freezes. It won't shut down. I have gone to their site and tried to download, and to programs...Just never gets uploaded all of the way.

Also it says Internet Explorer is not working right. That shuts off too.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

If you let it go long enough, in the Windows Update section, are you given any error messages?


----------



## obleo+6 (Jul 21, 2008)

DH says you probably have malware on your system. Should get malware detection on your system and run it.

Any more questions and I'll just put him on here or he can pm you. He's pretty smart


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

^ What Obleo (or more properly her husband) said - that or file corruption.


----------



## lenii (Dec 31, 2005)

I have checked my malaware and Avast and no viruses.

The internet exployer keeps shutting down.

Still stuck in the downloading updates mode.

My daughter read where Windows updates are all messed up, has anyone heard that??


----------



## lenii (Dec 31, 2005)

should I change my browser from IE to something else??


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

lenii said:


> should I change my browser from IE to something else??


I would change my browser to Firefox if I were you, but I doubt it will help with your Windows Update problem.

Microsoft has a free downloadable tool that scans your system for errors which might effect your Windows installation's ability to accept updates. Try running the proper tool for your Windows version and see if it helps.

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/What-is-the-System-Update-Readiness-Tool

It will automatically fix any errors it finds. When it finishes, try running Windows updates again.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

lenii said:


> I have checked my malaware and Avast and no viruses.
> 
> The internet exployer keeps shutting down.
> 
> ...


It happens. You will need to google which version of windows you have to gain some specific insight. I had it happen once on an old computer--cannot remember if I was running XP or 7 at the time. I was set for auto updates and there was one it kept trying to do that never worked right. I ended up deleting and then reinstalling one at a time all the recent up dates from when the problem started and then it worked fine after that. 

I have had some updates that do not play nice with my computer. On one of my desktops there is one that prevents wordperfect from being able to print after I have been on the internet until I reboot my computer. It would allow me to print from the web, just not WP. I may have a new glitchy update though on that computer (Win7) because now my printer prints everything from the web really big which eats up paper and loses stuff on the right margin but I am not sure why or how to fix it.


----------



## lenii (Dec 31, 2005)

Nevada said:


> I would change my browser to Firefox if I were you, but I doubt it will help with your Windows Update problem.
> 
> Microsoft has a free downloadable tool that scans your system for errors which might effect your Windows installation's ability to accept updates. Try running the proper tool for your Windows version and see if it helps.
> 
> ...


OMGosh, it worked. It shut off good and didn't have anymore messages about downloading 1 to 2 programs and just froze.

THANK YOU SO MUCH.

And thank everyone that answered.:hobbyhors


----------

